# raw honey vs. honey in the rough



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I did a google search and I searched the forums here and couldn't find anything. I've been having what was labeled "raw honey" in Canada, and "honey in the rough" in the US (or at least in CT). It's whitish, thick, almost looks like Vaseline Petroleum Jelly (my brother said it first and now I can't get THAT out of my head). But my SIL has raw honey which just looks like regular honey (reddish, regular honey consistency) but hasn't been heat treated or filtered.

So is there a difference between raw honey and honey in the rough?
Are the health benefits the same?


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Honey can vary a lot depending on the crop it was made from, the time of year, when it was taken from the hive. If it has gotten cooler, it will be thicker. You could stick your container in a bowl of warm water to get it more runny if you prefer. I kind of like the thick honey, you can get more on your bread at once


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Sometimes unpasturized honey will crystalize? Or maybe it is whipped somehow?


----------

